# Seeking Rp Partners(Here or Discord) Interest List



## Coltshan000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Seeking new friends to rp and chat, help me cope with my pain and crippling depression. 

Genre: Fantasy/Medieval/Tabletop/Romaance/Apocalyptic/Post Apocalyptic/Modern/Post-Apocalyptic/Ancient/Sci-fi/Superhero/Nation/Slice-of-Life/Fandom/Horror


List of Favored Topics/Subjects for RP
Furries/Anthro's
Five Nights At Freddies
Undertale/Deltarune
Detroit:Become Human
Monster Girl Quest
Resident Evil
My Little Pony
Dragon's Dogma
Final Fantasy
The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Dungeons & Dragons
World of Warcraft
Lord of The Rings
(For) Narnia (!)
Dragon Age
The Last Unicorn
The Banner Saga
Shadow of The Colossus
X-Men
Spider-Man
Fire Emblem
Crusader Kings II
Hearts of Iron 4
Europa Universalis 4
King Athur/Athurian Legend
Fallout
Fantasy Races, Dwarves, Elves, the more uncommon the better
Elder Scrolls, Oblivion, Skyrim
Video-Themed/Inspired Roleplay
Phantasy Star Universe


----------



## Seberous (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey there! I would love the chat and RP with you  Would you prefer discord or telegram?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 23, 2020)

Discord.

Coltshan000#1967


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 24, 2020)

Coltshan000 said:


> Phantasy Star Universe



You'd want to do an RP based on one of my favorite games of all time?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 24, 2020)

Heck yeah! Here or discord?


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 24, 2020)

i rp


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 24, 2020)

PM's you.


----------



## florance the fox (Jan 24, 2020)

Coltshan000 said:


> PM's you.


i mean you can pm me


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 24, 2020)

Coltshan000 said:


> Heck yeah! Here or discord?


Discord would be nice.  I'll send you a friend request.


----------



## Coltshan000 (Jan 24, 2020)

PSDuckie said:


> Discord would be nice.  I'll send you a friend request.


Thank you


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 13, 2020)

Still looking


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm interested! Can you do medieval royalty/nobility?


----------



## LeoTheFox (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm interested! I've been craving for RP since I got back on the set the second time. I'll PM you my RP idea!


----------



## Coltshan000 (Feb 20, 2020)

Great,thank you!


EllicharaTheReshiram said:


> I'm interested! Can you do medieval royalty/nobility?


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 2, 2020)

Still looking


----------



## Coltshan000 (Apr 20, 2020)

I look still for friends of enlightened imagination.


----------

